# Official November 2007 Desktop Thread



## techno_funky (Nov 2, 2007)

*Posting Guidelines:*

** Do not post full images, post only thumbnails or direct links*
*(host your images at www.imageshack.us get the thumbnail code from there and paste it here)*

** All posts with full images can be deleted by the mods*

** The desktops thread is not to be used to post images of pornographic or otherwise provocative nature.*

*Please keep this board clean.*

** It is reccomended that you post your desktop images with the following information:*
** Visual Style: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Wallpaper: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Icons: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Programs: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2176/1811369161_327799b0dd.jpg
Click Here to Enlarge


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is my Windows XP SP2 desktop with Stardock Magic Suite.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/7890/novnew1uj7.jpg

Click here for Large Size


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 8, 2007)

[img=*img225.imageshack.us/img225/723/ultimateqt3.th.jpg]


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice desk Third Eye


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2007)

^Thanks Giga, your desktop is good too.


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 9, 2007)

*img111.imageshack.us/img111/2747/20071109184803xf4.th.jpg

Wallpaper changes on daily basis.

@Gigacore: you got that wallpaper from liquidsculpture.com,right??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

yuk, the leo 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2067/1939445943_3e5d7687ed.jpg
Click Here to Enlarge


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

My new Gutsy Ubuntu Install 8)
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3220/Screenshot.png


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is my new desktop:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/novdesk.JPG


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Man i cant believe this leo eats GRASS 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2346/1978947221_d148096580_m.jpg

Full Size


----------



## Island Dog (Nov 15, 2007)

WindowBlinds 6 on Vista with the Harmony skin recolored
Wall - Webshots
ObjectDock Plus
IconPackager

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/6276/203416736217ed2218d8bax4.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

so all of you windows customized posters u bought windows blinds  or are u using windows blinds demo version? and lastly all these customization softwares are bought by u or used in demo mode for these screenshots.id like to know 
also @OP:shud add *do not use cracked pirated softwares for ur windows customization*(i know they definitely never minds!)


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ i'm using WB trial version


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

haha is it? i believed


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

see this

*img119.imageshack.us/img119/7663/wbhm1.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

^OK baba!fine.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

.........

What the "Yell"ow is this? 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2223/2037207040_947dc8218c_m.jpg
Full Size


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 16, 2007)

^Kewl desky
  I liked the theme.


This time no stardock software is used. 


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071116023410.jpg


*Software Used:* RocketDock
                       RK Launcher
*Theme:*            Aquanox (Windows XP Visual Style)


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ thanks and ur desk is cool too..

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2080/2036596247_f9bb2a46be_m.jpg
Full Size


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 17, 2007)

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/5797/32404632xe2.th.png

My Relatively Simple Desktop.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

^ nice and simple 

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/6645/92470411sk3.th.jpg


----------



## patelpk (Nov 17, 2007)

Here goes my Desktop

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/7615/novdesktopen2.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is my new desktop:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/newdesktop1.JPG


----------



## gauravsuneja (Nov 19, 2007)

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/6962/desktopxm2.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

Yuk.. this apple really sucks!!

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2175/2047584382_c9097df25b_m.jpg
Full Size

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2054/2046800087_2b43ae7ddb_m.jpg
Full Size


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

^but that(@gauravsuneja's) may not be a mac!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah.. its like a tomato


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey giga can you give link to that wallpaper?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

@ waspin, 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2003/2047667244_a993291971_m.jpg

here u go dude, just uploaded the original 1240 x 775 wall for u 

Download 1.6 MB


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 19, 2007)

welcome


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 19, 2007)

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/1707/fgfgdfir3.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2022/2061280410_58c6e67090_m.jpg
Full Size


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^arey! Santhosha!enu idhu?Debian wallie on Vista  

and please provide me the link of that wallie.i really need it as u know am on Debian 
edit:well,i got the link:
*marcelomendes.eti.br/img/debian-wallpaper-safe.png


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

^ praka.. its XP!! and i knew this will attract u! 

i just uploaded that wallie for u.. 

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/4386/debianwallpapersafenz7.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

well,i got it already! still thanks


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok then here goes mine... after a long time

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/751/screenshotdx1.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^ur wallpaper is not in sync with the mac4lin theme.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

yes I know. I just used the Mac icons, and window decorations. I like it this way  I think its pretty cool..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

^ yeah its good.... parka.. please wear ur glasses


----------



## iMav (Nov 25, 2007)

@amitava: wat dock are u suing?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Nov 25, 2007)

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/9302/t3hj2.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/7867/img21ag4.th.jpg


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^cool...is it windowblinds ?


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

@Gigacore
I have downloaded that Debian wallpaper,but the problem is when i used it as wallpaper it shows shadows under icons How it's not showing in your system?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

no problems here with that wallpaper


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

In which format have you saved it?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

it is .png for me.got from *marcelomendes.eti.br/img/debian-wallpaper-safe.png
^and i cant understand why  a wallpaper causes icons shadow!


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't know what's the problem..  JPEG and BITMAP works fine.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^then open ur image editor and "save as" .jpeg.but still i cant get why a .png shows "shadows" which windows are u using?XP?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 25, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> *img406.imageshack.us/img406/9302/t3hj2.th.jpg
> 
> *img232.imageshack.us/img232/7867/img21ag4.th.jpg



No plagiarism please.


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

@Praka123
Saving the .png wallpaper in .Jpeg format gives eagly  wallpaer. I tried to take screenshot of my desktop(without icons) and saving it in .Jpeg and bitmap,but no good image clarity...Don't know what has gone wrong with my XP


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 25, 2007)

@New: You are not the only one. Same problem here too.


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

Who will solve our problem?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 25, 2007)

@New: *wallpaperstock.net/leopard-grass-blade-wallpapers_w7213.html

Download it from above link.
It is working for me.


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

^Thanks.. Will give one try..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

^ did it work fine... or else tell me ur resolution, i will upload a proper one that works for u..


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

@Gigacore
Third Eye has given the Grass wallpaper link..But, I need Debian os wallpaper .Please load that wallpaper of resolution 1024*768.
Thank you..


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 25, 2007)

lol I didn't read your post throughly. I thought you were asking for that leo grass wallpaper.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

another one: yeah.. u know i (h)ate apple  *farm3.static.flickr.com/2062/2060496923_c9934b3767_o.gif

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2405/2062404270_21e031f2b4_m.jpg
Full Size

And New, here it is, enjoy!!!!:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2273/2062417232_89a8175696_m.jpg
Download


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks giga..Thank you very much(works fine).


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 25, 2007)

^ u r welcome...


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @amitava: wat dock are u suing?


Same dock as everyone using.. AWN.  Sorry for late reply.
Here is the theme I'm using.


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2007)

thank u for the theme  indiana se aane mein time toh lagta hai 

here is my ubuntu desk nothing flashy as compared what u guys have done with ur distros but hey iv finally got it working 

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/3195/screenshotqn1.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

OK.nice


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2205/2070293582_6bf7599f7c_m.jpg
Enlarge


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 28, 2007)

^ Superb desky giga


----------



## New (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is my xp
*img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ganeshwc8.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks third eye..


and this was all my GF was able do to my desk this morning...

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2229/2071054502_6210f59642_m.jpg

Enlarge


----------



## New (Nov 28, 2007)

Sexy yaar.....


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

lol


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ do you use Ubuntu at all? just wondering...


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 29, 2007)

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/4403/desktopiz4.th.jpg

Program Used: Real Desktop


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice desk tech genius..

@ amitava, i'm not using ubuntu from 2 months coz i'm unable to configure BSNL's ZTE 6000 EV-DO Modem in it


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks giga


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's mine:

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs24/300W/i/2007/335/f/4/Sticky_Desktop_by_aryayush.png​


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is mine 

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/7148/gagandeepcf2.th.jpg


How is it?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Here's mine:
> 
> *tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs24/300W/i/2007/335/f/4/Sticky_Desktop_by_aryayush.png​



Toys! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s15.gif

=============================================
*Shows Over Folks.. Time to close the thread.*

*Mods Delete this thread and create December Thread!!*


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

@santhosh:create December thread starting with ur Linux Ubuntu  8)

@aryaush:too much eyecandy


----------



## aryayush (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, well, I have vowed to keep trying different desktops from now. I heard about this theme somewhere so decided to use it.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

@ praka.. i uninstalled Ubuntu, coz i'm unable to setup my BSNL's ZTE USB EV-DO Modem


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

^Hope I'm there to help u  am yet to lay hands on new devices


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello................*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/5008/damnsi7.jpg

Oops sorry for that huge desktop *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/71.gif


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2007)

good 1


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks iMav *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## aryayush (Dec 6, 2007)

Ah, a genuinely funny post from Gigacore. I must be dreaming!

LOL! Thanks for the laugh, man. 


(You might want to work on the spelling of 'D-E-C-E-M-B-E-R' though.)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ praka.. i uninstalled Ubuntu, coz i'm unable to setup my BSNL's ZTE USB EV-DO Modem


U should have googled and give a little try 
*nandz.blogspot.com/2007/11/how-to-get-reliance-zte-mg880-working.html


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice avatar praka123


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

oops... typos happens... i was in hurry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


@ praka... thanks.. i'll check it out

@ praka.. i did as that article/tut said... 

i've actually plugged the device to a USB hub coz i was not getting good signal when connected directly to the front/back USB ports...

as i followed that tut.. i found that it detects the device only when connected directly to the port and not from the USB hub *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif

i was not logged into root, so when i tried modprobe.. it didnt allow me.. i've mint at the moment.. will install ubuntu later and will give a try again.

now is there any way to detect the device from the hub ??


----------

